# .   ??
, ,      ?    ?: Dezl:: Dezl:: Dezl:
       ..

----------


## mvf

-  - .

----------


## buh TD

, ,  ,      34           

_30.     :
( .     30.12.1999 N 107)
)  ;
)     ;
)   ,       ,       ,        ;
)  ;
)  ,     ,          .


85.         ,   " 30"  .

             .  ,           ,     ._

  ,     66     

_2.                N 2   :
)     ;
)      ;
)       .


4. ,             ( - ):
)     ()  ;
)  ,    ,       N 3   ._

  ,     -     ?..     ,    3,      ?

----------


## mvf

09.01.13 N 07-02-18/01

_...     1  2013 .        .     1  30   N 402-    V  4/99.          (     ) , ,      ._

----------


## buh TD

!

----------


## qwerty0211

, -,       .     .-  2012    ?            ,   ........

----------

